# Test Drive Unlimited 2



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone else really looking forward to this ??? pre ordered mine from game to get the veyron supersport


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I am Silverback, you on Xbox or PS3?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have both mate but it will be only on the 360 for me


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

yep cant wait for this after the long delay, not sure if i will pre order it thow.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

silverback said:


> i have both mate but it will be only on the 360 for me


Me too, let me know when you are up and running..........:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

when's this out fellas?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

It out on 11/02/2011 Deano...............:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

might have a do at that. liked the first one.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> Me too, let me know when you are up and running..........:thumb:


will do mate.i have to be honest and say when i got the demo of the first one i didnt think much of it.it wasnt till a friend got the full version and lent me it i realised just how good it was.

oh and i pre ordered mine from game as they are giving a code out for a bugatti veyron supersport as opposed to amazon.co.uks catherham 7.not that there is anything wrong with a catherham,but its not bugatti,and it certianly wont be as quick getting around that massive map 

play.com have an aston martin v12 as there exclusive car btw


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I may chop GT5 in for this.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Ordered Mine off HMV 

hmv Pre -order Offer Customers pre-ordering Test Drive Unlimited 2 will be fast-tracked into the island's highlife with Casino Online. This allows players to fly directly into the casino where they can level-up their character, win in-game currency and exclusive items, even an in-game Audi R8 Spyder and a Spyker C8 Aileron Spyder, unavailable anywhere else in the game. *Customers pre-ordering this game will also get an exclusive in-game model of the Ferrari 612 Scaglietti Sessanta *(Customers will still have to earn enough in-game money to purchase this car


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I played the Demo of the first one the other day....driving physics *eugh*

Is it meant to be any better or do you just drive round Ibiza in flash cars?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im going to hold off and see what everyone thinks, i liked the 1st one a lot though..


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

They've removed Lamborghinis from the game and included tripe like the 2CV.

I'm out.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got it pre ordered the other day


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Pre ordered from Amazon. Too bad they don't have the veyron ss 

I find it kind of stupid of them to include cars in pre order exclusives, why not just have the cars in the bloody game ?

But I will be playing it on a PC with a keyboard ( I know, I'm a cave person! ) but I am looking forward to playing the game, I loved the first game


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

I had it pre ordered from Game for the Xbox. However, I have found out today that if you buy it on that console, you will not get access to the Ferrari 458 Italia due to exclusive licencing. I have cancelled the order and put it back through on the PS3


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

my order from game shipped today  hopefully have it thursday.need a break from black ops,its seriously stressing me out with so many ghost and second chance queers lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Heard some mixed reviews about this game. Think I'll hold back and see what the crowd thinks


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have been playing the game for 9hours now and its nothing special.

Races are very very repetitive with the same dialogue keeps being spurted out each race, starts to get on your nerves very quickly.

I am playing it on the PC with a high end computer and the graphics are rubbish for a 2011 game, everything is so shiny even mat paint and I don't get on to well with the driving dynamics either after playing GT5.

Plus you cant do half as much as I thought you might be able to do so I am not to impressed


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt197 said:


> I have been playing the game for 9hours now and its nothing special.
> 
> Races are very very repetitive with the same dialogue keeps being spurted out each race, starts to get on your nerves very quickly.
> 
> ...


have you played it online matt ? i really bought this game for the multiplayer side.your not seriously comparing this to GT5 are you ?? its two completely different genres.like comparing gt5 to burnout :lol: i thinik it would be awesom e to have a DW gumball rally on this game


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

hehe no not in that way, but im just saying the the way the cars handle is so crap, all cars seem to massively understeer then suddenly grip then slide lol might just be me.

And the games mainly all on-line, you drive around and see other players and you can chose to race them or just carry on with single player mode, there are places where you can setup challenges for people to accept as well.

Its an ok game, but just seems rushed like most games.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

silverback said:


> I think it would be awesome to have a DW gumball rally on this game


Count me in..........:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt197 said:


> hehe no not in that way, but im just saying the the way the cars handle is so crap, all cars seem to massively understeer then suddenly grip then slide lol might just be me.
> 
> And the games mainly all on-line, you drive around and see other players and you can chose to race them or just carry on with single player mode, there are places where you can setup challenges for people to accept as well.
> 
> Its an ok game, but just seems rushed like most games.


i hope thats just on the PC lol.I should have the game hopefully tomorrow so i will give a bit of input into the console version.i havent played a racing game (forza 3 GT5 etcetc) for maybe 6 months so i will have pretty much no memory of how any of them handle.so hopefully i can just enjoy it.i find it stranbge that it feels rushed as they delayed it long enough (not as long as GT5 granted,and that still feels half arsed imho lol) but he ho 



HC1001 said:


> Count me in..........:thumb:


might start another thread up just to not bog this one down.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt197 said:


> I have been playing the game for 9hours now and its nothing special.
> 
> Races are very very repetitive with the same dialogue keeps being spurted out each race, starts to get on your nerves very quickly.
> 
> ...


well i got mine today and these are my initial thoughts.

races are quite repetitive like matt said,the dialogue is also repetitive and gets on your titsvery easily,graphically its nothing to shout about.quite bad redraw an pop ups at distance,the radio channels are so desperatley trying to be like GTA is laughable,oh,and there are only 3 channels available at the minute.handling wise the cars are very arcadey (no forza or gt mechanics here) so pretty much what matt said i agree with.

on the positive side its massive,absolutely massive.lots og nice cas to be driven and i really think with a bunch of mates it could be a scream online.if i had to review it and rate it now i would say 75% and i think that would be fair.

oh and one more thing,it looks like there is already a cash hack because one of my mates has managed to byy a CCX already,he didnt do it officialy.why pay full price for a game then **** it up with being able to buy any car you like ?? madness.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Can't decide if I should get this. Loved the first one but something is saying don't get this 1


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got it today, can't play it though.

On 360, it goes to create new profile then just stops. Doesn't seen to have frozen s the video keeps going but nothing else happens. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

yep got mine tonight and it's doing the same it needed an update before starting I'm just trying to install it onto the hard drive and see if it solves the problem


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

well loading it onto the hard drive works for me a pain in the **** mind you


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good job I got the 250gb model isn't it :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

been playing it for about 4 hours now and noticed i hadnt seen any online players for some time.so stopped painting my road and fancied a bit of multi player action,couldnt invite any friends so rebooted the console and now i cant even get into single player.the game just hangs after you have selected the storage device.i have installed it to the hdd as well and if i boot from disc or hdd it just hangs.
i have 
VERY VERY ROPEY FOR A GAME THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN DELAYED AND HAS BEEN IN PROGRESS FOR YEARS.NOT HAPPY


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Same problem I was getting Silverback, but I hadn't even got into singleplayer. Not been back to it yet as big TV is in use.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> Same problem I was getting Silverback, but I hadn't even got into singleplayer. Not been back to it yet as big TV is in use.


still not having it.i have tried un installing the 6 gb install and seeing if that was the problem but it still hangs,tried rebooting from the wall and cleaning the disc and nothing,tried re installing on the hdd and still not working.

i wil be honest and say if its a corrupt game save data it will be in blockbusters tomorrow because i have racked some right hours,cash and cars plus all the road painting,and if its all gone then the game isnt good enough to go through it all again imho.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Servers are down, I got the same problem. Think they are doing work on them but I have gotten bored of the game already.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

working now


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the more i play this the more i really like it,its buggy as ****,the casino isnt online,the game isnt the best and its a struggle to find your mates online.now usually i would right it off but i cant put it down once im playing.just painting the roads is fun imho,i came home from work this morning and thought i would just pop it on to see if it was working yet and before i knew it it was 10 am and i hadnt been to sleep :lol: played it for 3 hours straight nearly.the game if done properly really could be something special.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

just started playing this, glad its not to different from teh first one as i loved that game.

it has its glitches and the graphics arent the best. but gameplay wise its very good. would be good to get a few off here on it and start a club and some races.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

took about 40 minutes but i won that R8 spyder in the casino


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've still not been back to mine, hopefully it's sorted by now.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LOADS of reports on forums saying people are having the game saves corrupted.so if you can get a usb pen and back up your info do it.that is an unforgivable bug imho.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm stuck on the first licence got the licence and done the race apart form one part and now it won't let me back into the race to finish it wtf I think this may be the first game I PX


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have registered on the TDU2 forums to vent my anger and praise at this game.imho this game should never have been released in its current state,yes i love it at the minute and yes i really do think this game has got a huge amount of potential (and has come as a valuable distraction from black ops) but below is a list of my complaints.

it doesnt look that amazing.
the menu system isnt what you would call intuitive
cars you win in races cant be sold so they just sit there eating up garage room
the servers dont work
the game freezes at the menu screen
finding friends online is a headache
the corrupt game save is an absolute disaster 

i have parted with £40 for a game that is unplayable at times,and doesnt work properly the rest of the time.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I cant get my bloody car out the garage    controller near met screen last night


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

vickky453 said:


> I cant get my bloody car out the garage    controller near met screen last night


not had that,but im honestly not shocked at anything this game cant do anymore.


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

So... Is it worth getting?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Buzz819 said:


> So... Is it worth getting?


rent it first:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got into the game, and I like it.

Not got into the races yet as I've been exploring and breaking the Delta in before I take it racing, but damn I'm liking it so far. The traffic can be a bit dumb and the Sat Nav can get on your nerves, but I'm really impressed.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

What can I do, as i still CANNOT get out the garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

its deffiantly a game that grows on you. after you start to look past the small glitches and average graphics everything else is very good.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

vickky453 said:


> What can I do, as i still CANNOT get out the garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Out of all the problems I have read I have never come across yours vicky. Try re installing it ?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Davemm said:


> its deffiantly a game that grows on you. after you start to look past the small glitches and average graphics everything else is very good.


Agreed.

The other night I just got the Delta out (not a euthenism I swear!), turned the crappy radio off and got my laptop blasting some music out, and went exploring. Despite some interesting moments especially on dirt tracks (Hey, the Delta was a rally car after all) and some rarther large air, I just totally fell for the game. Got into the races now and they are superb, bought a Range Rover to do the off road cup.

If you could get GTA IV on this map, then I don't think I'd ever need another game!


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> Out of all the problems I have read I have never come across yours vicky. Try re installing it ?


Its still doing it, so im going to re-install the game. That wont get rid of my save data will it?


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

I just got the game and I have been playing it for a little over 2 hours. I think it is a good game but I get easily annoyed at how the cars handle! I turn right and it goes into the next tree! The last track of the driving school is impossible with the steering like this!

But I'm gonna give it a little more chance and maybe mess with the options little bit! I'll be playing it all night like always when I get a new game! LOL

And just try'd to unlock my amazon DLC and it just says my code has already been activated  I want my Caterham!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Would RumblePad 2 Gamepad be good for playing TDU2 ???
Maybe the Microsoft XBOX PC is better ?

I'm sick of the keyboard and I have messed with everything and still cant drive it smoothly 

My budget does not allow for a steering wheel at this time 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

I was looking forward to this but haven't bought it yet. Reading these posts sounds like there's a lot wrong with the game. Is it better than the previous TDU? Is it worth buying or wait until a patch or just forget it and wait for the new Forza?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

wait for the patch mate.i have a sneaky suspicion the price of this is going to plummet quick.when it works its brilliant imho.but the emphasis is on "when" it works at the minute.i havent touched mine sis last sunday as i cant be arsed with it in its broken state.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Not had a problem with it tbh. Got a few houses with cars in all garage  have to agree the physics are all to pot but it's good for passing time


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

TIODGE said:


> Not had a problem with it tbh. Got a few houses with cars in all garage  have to agree the physics are all to pot but it's good for passing time


:doublesho the casinos hardly worked "looking for server issues" the online side of it was clunky to say the least ie,one minute you had online people with you,next you was offline.the hooking up with friends an invitations didnt work and the save game corruptions.amongst shed loads of other issues,oh the frozen at the main menu issue was another laugh riot.imho,the game should never have been released in that state.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am now totally addicted to it. The casino is brilliant, Ive havent had it fail me yet. I just the r8 sypder and $50k from the slots 

Actual game, I own loads of cars, loads of houses , brilliant game. Only downside is the racing part of the game isnt quite as good as the rest, and for some reason when I enter duels with the other main characters., the game freezes the first time, then works fine after that!


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Loving this game. Went to the Casino yesterday. Im addicted to poker and slot machines.  that R8 Spyder will be mine. :lol:
Dont Know if Anyone has made a club or joined one but i made a Detailing World Club. 

My gamer tag is Fatman Soldier. If you cant find it, you can make friends with me but just put where your from I.E just a message saying DW. 

All the Best Andy


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a club  Its called Waxology!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have to be honest here and say i think this game will never work right,this game will need more updates than anything seen before its that badly ****ed.what really pisses me off is i have the disc and manual and i have binned the box  so i cant trade the bugger in.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

silverback said:


> i have to be honest here and say i think this game will never work right,this game will need more updates than anything seen before its that badly ****ed.what really pisses me off is i have the disc and manual and i have binned the box  so i cant trade the bugger in.


Have you downloaded the Mandatory Update. I've had no server issues or glitches since. :thumb:


----------



## Fortis (Aug 2, 2007)

Quite fancy this One I have one question for silverback are you playing the xbox or ps3 version ?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Fatman Soldier said:


> Have you downloaded the Mandatory Update. I've had no server issues or glitches since. :thumb:


yeah,the big 170+ mb one ? stioll couldnt get a game in a casino or play online with friends for any longer than an hour.



Fortis said:


> Quite fancy this One I have one question for silverback are you playing the xbox or ps3 ?


360 mate.


----------

